# Seasickness and cures



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I know that you often return with an empty one :lol: , but do you head out with a full stomach Gatesy? I have always fared better with a full stomach - so I always try and eat a hearty brekkie if I think the swell is going to be big :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> People
> 
> By now it has been VERY well documented that i have a MINOR issue with seasickness.
> 
> ...


I don't get sea sick thankfully. Why not just roll with it and eat a hearty breakfast of frozen pilchards and squid. That way if you do chuck you aren't wasting anything and you will improve your chances of taking a feed home. If you don't end up bringing it up then you are ahead on the Omega 3 count. It's all good. 8)

JT


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Qwells work for me. I take 2 / 30 minutes before I am on the water.

Given it generally takes me half an hour to get sorted before an offshore trip I take them with some toast & a couple of mouthfuls of tea.

I have also found that since being on the yak, I don't get sick when I fish from a boat offshore. I think the more time I spend on the ocean the less I get sick


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gatesy had an old crewmate who tried every seasick product that came on the market to no avail, had a big spit every trip.

In a fishing magazine I read an article one time and a bloke was promoting his homemade cure for seasickness, and after a trial run it did the deed for the mate.

All that was involved was chew an indigestion tablet, and half an hour later eat a biscuit, another 30mins and chew another tablet...that was the repeated pattern, every 30mins a tablet or biscuit went into his cakehole.

He had battled seasickness for many years but this did the trick, and you have nothing to lose except a berley trail


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Spent years at sea and found the only way to be fit to operate was to have a full stomach....as squidder said. When off I would get my head down and sort of drift off into a semi comatose state!! :?

Thats a bit hard on the yak though... So if the weather gets up a bit I just have to troll HBs as I find being'under way' a better option to flopping around like an untrained seal bottom bouncing - no fun at all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

face it gatesy, you are AKFF's official burley provider and you will not get out of that job until WE SAY SO. 8) You are required to stay upcurrent of other AKFFers so that we get full benefit of the carrot and corns descending to the required depth. What will we do if you stop 'burleying' for us??

also - ginger beer is a 'myth'. everyone that drinks it gets crook. stay away from it.

try having a decent feed an hour or two prior to your trip and take some dry biscuits/plain chips to nibble on if your head starts trying to play tricks on your stomach. Drink plenty of water. In lumpy conditions looking down to tie knots etc while sitting still is BAD - if you're feeling off try looking at the horizon and paddling around to get some air back into your green face.

if all else fails, take a mate along to get as many photos of you as possible while you dry heave all over yourself. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: At least that will give US something to laugh at and we'll all feel good, even if you don't.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

So far, I've never actually chucked, but I came close a couple of time. I think if you're really keen, try everything at least once to see what may work.

I've seen people so green and crook they didn't care what happened to them, which can be dangerous.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I too suffer from chronic seasickness and have spent many hundred of dollars and hours in an attempt to find some respite.

Iâ€™ve done the lot: ginger, Kwells, Dramamine, pressure point bandages, full stomach empty stomach, acupuncture, and hypnosis but to no avail, it always ends with me sending vast amounts of fish food 1 to 2 meters (projectile record 2.2m) out to sea.

The only thing that has given me any sort of assistance is a medication called `Stugeron`. It was prescribed to me by an ENT specialist. The only problem is it isnâ€™t sold in Australia; I had to order it from Sweden.

The only other thing that works for me is to keep moving as much as possible, so if conditions get too lumpy I troll until I feel a bit better.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I was alway taught to get up and walk clock ways around the boat. It works so the same principle should be applied to the Kayak. Try it and report back on how you went.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Gatesy 
mate knock back a six pack of beer and have a full breakfast of bacon and eggs :shock: :shock: 
no seriously kwells work the best for me , one the night before , half a one with breakfast and half a one as I launch .
usually have a couple of slices of toast for brekky   
Avoid sugary drinks at all costs, I used to get sea sick real bad when I went offshore in a stinkboat , but since fishing offshore in a kayak , hardly ever feel sick , and even dont bother with Kwells most of the time  
I think it is because kayaks dont roll around like many deep v boats .
I had a pretty scary experience a while ago after taking medication for a ear infection , and was really sick 2 km offshore , now dont kayak fish after any medication .


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

I too Suffer from sea sickness pretty badly....

I have found

Quells hardly work
Travel calm hardly work
Ginger doesn't work but ginger beer is nice anyhow

AVOMINE Work exceptionally well I have never once got seasick from them. You have to buy them over the counter at the chemist and you have to specifically ask for them. Just beaware that they make you very drowsy. Try staying awake after you have taken a whole pill it's next to impossible. But take half a pill and you won't be seasick and a little drowsy but nothing a coffee can't fix. My mate gets sick really badly and he put me onto these... works every time.

Trust me they work awesome

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gatesy you should offer your services to science and make a few bucks on the side also. 
I used to be a cook in the Navy and saw a lot green people in big seas. One time had one guy chucking in the sink at one end of the galley and another spewing in the waste disposal at the other end. That almost got me started!!

Totally agree with Jesse about Avomines, used to take them half an hour before our shift finished and could then sleep through anything. Like being put under a general anasthetic.

Good luck with it mate,

Dave.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all ...I spent 35 years working at sea on various wessels from trawlers, training vessels to ocean going tugs and have experimented with all the chemical, physic and wannabe potential cures of the dreaded mal de mer.

I have found that the only genuine remedy for sea sickness is to sit quietly under a tree.

cheers

mal

"and he chundered in the old Pacific Sea"


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok im pretty bad with seasickness...

My cure is a Coffee and 2 bits of Raisin toast + 2 Travelcalm half an hour to an hour before departing, Tried Kwells but rate Travelcalm Original the best! ( Do NOT try the giner herbal substitute! ).

Plenty of Nicotine helps me, please note smoking isnt for everyone and smoking kills ok!?

Ps - My real cure is 2 tablets, get cotton mouth pretty bad though!


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Take any meds 30 to 60 minutes before you go out or it will be a waste of time.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Michael , its your underpants , they are too tight , wear them a little looser and if you change them every fortnight or so , i am sure you wont be ill , you see , the smell dosn't help , and wearing that i like to fart shirt is really self explanitary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

The best cure of the lot is to sit under a tree for an hour or so!!!


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

or you could place one finger in your mouth and place another somewhere else ( this is a family forum) and then change the position of each finger quickly. Ooh no... thats how to make your self sick.

regrettably 
mal de mer


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you sure you're not pregnant?

Travacalm original for me, washed down with (you guessed it) espresso.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Seems somewhere back in my memory that smoking a joint can help settle the stomach.

Course you might run the risk of forgetting why you're sitting in a kayak :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Hi-Yo said:
> 
> 
> > Your also thinking tooooo much about it as well.
> ...


But you also spent a whle sitting there soaking bait and sps, whereas I was either paddling or jigging. I was so busy I didn't really notice the swell, just the occasional unexpected movement, mostly from the backwash


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GATESY,
Mate as you know i get a bit sick myself, the wirst bands that work on a accupunture point work great for the quizzy feeling but won't stop the hurling. Travelcalm the night before and again in the morning like lazybugger is the best along with the bands.

I liked Richo's quickeze and biscuits method and i will give that a try along with the travelcalm.

Seasickness is a in balance in your ears from the motion (hence motionsickness) the body then thinks it has been poisoned as it has the same effect on the body, the bodies natural reaction get the poison out ie HURL.

I think a combination is best, i get sick on really odd occasions liek the other day when you and peril went out i would have been fine but give me a gentle rolling 1m swell :shock:

Good luck with it mate, or just come and chase some Jews on the Hawksberry with me :wink:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you all have Bonine available?
http://www.medicinenet.com/meclizine/article.htm

When I took them (found I don't need to anymore) they were much more subtle than the whacked out feeling one gets from dramamine.

Z


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS4AaQkAABnfgAAQcCGACqQAFAo//7+gIACANTEmTUbTRPTRBkYxIYNNGmmExMmAgaZCwwzttuM51nTSxoRRzK0y1W1ptZgOJSg7b5KFxxErnMzYOOvyUYiKyIJlyZaQFN0XHqdNbNXqfR6kV7lj4WqqCO5lVzm3lJg074S2pfG0ifkvFHhMRgdtUbJYaOSFiGXQLEnBf8XckU4UJAuAGkJA


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cant say ive ever felt sick - but i imagine its a simple matter of taking your mind of things.

Try having a pull. :shock:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Zed said:


> When I took them (found I don't need to anymore) they were much more subtle than the whacked out feeling one gets from dramamine.
> 
> Z


I've only been sick on some boats so far (touch wood) and only after having my head down near the bilge or having a "personality clash" with someone else on the boat which distracts and makes me spend to much time with my head down shaking it to and fro, which does not help. Both elements do not exist on a Yak  

But always found good early and regular doses of Dramamine always worked, I take 'em early and every 2 hrs, and by the third dose I would have had 1/2 doz. beers which sorts out any "whacked out" sensation.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I reckon you do improve with time on the water. I have never felt crook in a kayak but I have had a few average sessions in stink boats especially when the rest of the crew is spewing.
Good rest the night before and a full stomach seem to help me, even in atrocious conditions. I don't generally use bait when kayak fishing and that helps. (Nothing worse than the whiff of some hot squid when you feel a little marginal!)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You could do what a mate suggested and fish from a wharf, but he doesn't have a yak!


----------

